# Repairs to my Sage Barista Express



## Ipswich Neil (Feb 18, 2021)

Hi, I'm new to this forum, just joined today in the hope someone can help please. My machine has developed a couple of faults, I suspect the solenoid or the valve that controls steam/hot water. There seems to be a couple of issues, firstly I get excessive water dripping through the shower head when the machine is heating up. Secondly I cannot get the steamer or hot water spout to work, the steam and hot water come through the group head. I have watched youtube videos on how to replace these parts but the problem is getting them. I can still make a coffee but the pressure dial doesn't reach where is usually does and obviously doesn't give a good crema. I have run the cleaning process when indicated and also have descaled the machine. Does anyone have any advice please.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The pump may have reached end of life. I understand they use Ulka so it's a case of looking for the same size.

More likely your problems are down to muck, scale etc collecting in various parts. One option is to dismantle and clean especially with valves and solenoids.

Triacs are usually used to to control pumps and solenoids in Sage machines. They are generally rather robust devices but failure is possible. They will be on circuit board somewhere and can be replaced. There are probably youtube videos on how to go about removing and replacing electronic parts. On circuit boards rather than in espresso machines.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

This made me laugh. They use stainless parts. The rust will be coffee grinds and the other stuff a mix with scale sludge. I'd suggest puly cleaning power for cleaning - the stuff used on filter baskets to get rid of coffee oil etc. My solenoid just needed a small amount of scale sludge wiping off with my thumb by the seal. The DB uses a different type of solenoid. I back flush more regularly than the machine suggests so no signs of coffee grinds.






Google may bring up other links on cleaning espresso machine solenoids. It not uncommon for them to need it.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Assuming machine is out of warranty?

biggest issue with sage is the lack of parts support to end users, hopefully you will find any parts you need on eBay etc (German eBay may have more but shipping may now be an issue)

im not familiar with the solenoid they use in the sage but it might be possible to clean/repair it


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Like other espresso machine the solenoids are made by a solenoid manufacturer. And they can be cleaned as I mentioned and that is likely to be the reason they misbehave. A back flush might even clear it but if things go too far cleaning and maintenance wise ........................... just like any other machine.


----------

